# new t shirt line



## lalmeida (Jan 17, 2010)

i have my website up, but need to drive clients to, also my facebook and still nobody click on it, please check my page and give me a feedback is eccotees.com,


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What else are you doing to Market it? Signs, Stickers, t-shirts, hats, mugs, craigslist, ebay, etc. with your website.


----------



## lalmeida (Jan 17, 2010)

i tried different shows, i was in Savanah i sold around 20 shirts, can you see my website and give me a feedback?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Put your website, and more information in your profile and keep posting. 

The more you're on this site and participate people will click on your site.


----------



## Celly Hard (Feb 22, 2012)

facebook ads have worked well for us, it gets us a lot of traffic to our site and likes on the page. give that a try! As far as your site, the flash design is really cool and it is a very well laid out site. I like it


----------



## Deathtricity (Oct 9, 2011)

I like the site its really nice. In my opinion if I was not looking at the site to give my opinion I would have gotten bored waiting for it to load. Im on a pretty fast computer and it took a good 45 seconds to load. The shirt Mocks need to be a little better quality. I think that the devils in the details. These little things can turn people away really quickly. Reach out to companies that produce eco friendly products or find blogs that promote eco friendly living. On your Facebook page find other peoples pages that go along with your "eco" tees and like and friend them. It will take time but just by having them on your friends it will drive traffic to your page also. By liking and promoting other peoples products your not only showing customers your a real person but your also getting customers from their pages that normally wouldn't look at your tees. good luck, im not a pro at this just my 2 cents


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Ensure you've listed your site in Google Places. Even though it's a website, 97% of searches for a product or service are local searches meaning its a combination of a product / service and city. i.e. "t shirt printing Atlanta".

http://www.google.com/places

Regards,
Brenden


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

if the site wont' load within 5-6 seconds it can be considered by many to be useless.. it's still loading while i'm writing this.

still loading.... and still loading... and i'm on cable.

Now that I can see the site... it's pretty good.. The shirt templates aren't great. I'd rather see a mock-up of a real shirt like the GoMedia templates that they sell. 
I like your brand and your message. I feel that some of the designs are way too simple for a $34 price tag.

I've never spent $34 on a tshirt and have no desire to ever spend that much regardless of what it's made of. 
Why is the price so high? Are you donating some proceeds? If you are that information should be very easy to find or posted right on the front!

How are these made? Are you screen printing? Are you using phthalate free ink or a soy based phthalate free ink? Are you using Environmentally friendly chemicals to do the printing? IF your theme is Peace/environment/etc This would be good to know and another selling point!!


Why do i get sent to another site when I want to purchase a shirt? and why do i have to navigate through this new site to find the design I wanted to purchase? Why are the prices different on this new site? Why am I paying Tax? IS shipping included? Why do i have to create an account before I can find out how much i will have to pay?
These are things to consider. I personally wouldn't go through all of this just to buy a shirt.

Keep the Style of the Site, but Ditch the Flash. Make the site without all the extra bullcrap like the scrolling, loading pages, and anything that is "over the top" and IT will be great. When the Aesthetics effect utility and function there is a problem!
Also get some real picture of your shirts or at least better mockups. 

I don't mean to come off rude, but this is what I was thinking when going through your site.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Second the flash thing! This is what I saw when I first went to your site on my iPad.


----------



## jpaul (Apr 10, 2012)

i looked at your site it was pretty cool. but when starting a new line, you want to sell your products cheap so everyone can afford them. its about the quanity not how much u sell for.


----------



## Stacieink (Feb 16, 2012)

I think that your site is super cute! I love your designs but I would have to agree with the others that said your prices seem a little too high. T-shirts with a heart, by donating a portion of the proceeds to an eco related charity you might help ease your traffic's mind about the price. 

~Stacie


----------



## NexgenGrafix (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with the flash, you need to get rid of it. I know a few years ago it was harder to SEO a flash site but not sure about today. The average person won't wait more than 5 secs for a site to load to view it. All you need is some patience. A new line is difficult to start going. There are so many new independent clothing lines starting up that everyone thinks its easy to get into.

Check out this 9-year: Caine's Arcade on VimeoHe never gave up and ended up having one person organize a flash mob to help him out. He never gave up on his creativity or dreams.

You need to keep everything in one site. The redirect to a new page for the product with a higher price than on the previous page is a little annoying. Its kind of like going to a store and expecting to pay a sale price for an item and then the cashier says this isn't the correct object even though there is a sale tag on the item. 

Have you tried flea markets? Even if you don't make many sales its a good way to start getting the word out about your shirts in your area. The middle schools and high schools around here sell ad book space. Every year they come out with a little booklet of coupons and information about business's and sites to help raise money for sports and what not.

As for FaceBook: Have a monthly drawing and give away a free shirt or even weekly if your costs are low enough. Use Booshaka on your facebook page and encourage people to share, like, and comment. The highest person of each month gets a free shirt. Social Media is all about interacting with others. Even if you have to share your own stuff on your personal page, if your friends like/comment their friends may see this on their walls.


----------



## Stacieink (Feb 16, 2012)

NexgenGrafix said:


> I agree with the flash, you need to get rid of it. I know a few years ago it was harder to SEO a flash site but not sure about today. The average person won't wait more than 5 secs for a site to load to view it. All you need is some patience. A new line is difficult to start going. There are so many new independent clothing lines starting up that everyone thinks its easy to get into.
> 
> Check out this 9-year: Caine's Arcade on VimeoHe never gave up and ended up having one person organize a flash mob to help him out. He never gave up on his creativity or dreams.
> 
> ...


 
Thats the cutest story EVER!!  Cain's Arcade! Love the inspiration!!


----------

